# Took a drive this afternoon



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie and I really were missing our little foster Rosie, so we took a drive to central Florida to visit the cutest selection of little doggies I've seen in long time.
We visited Joanne who runs a rescue for small dogs in the Orlando area. She also helps NCMR for Mary Palmer with Maltese rescue in Florida. She was the one that picked up five Maltese that were living in an aluminum shed in Tallahassee. I picked up Rosie from her. Anyhow, look what I brought back with me.


















This is Casablanca (Cassie). She is Humphrey Bogart's (Bogie) new sister. If any of you check Petfinder or NCMR she was known as Mandy. She is a sweet little girl who will be 3 in June. She is still shy and unsure about her new home, but I'm sure she'll warm up soon. Big brother Bogie seems to like her. I can't wait to see her personality develop once she feels secure. Welcome home Cassie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she's beautiful :wub: I'm so glad you made that drive for Cassie and for yourself. Welcome Home Cassie :smootch:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Sooo you did it!!!!!! Congrats she is a cutie!!!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

She is a cutie.... and by the way.... you do GREAT work!!


Give her a few days and she will start to feel secure in her new home. :wub: :wub: 

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a beauty!! :wub: :wub: Congratulations!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness is she ever cute! What a lucky little girl to have found you.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww how precious! :wub: :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

That is such a sweet story and she looks so sweet too. See we told you another one would come
to you and luck has it you went to her.
See why they say, "What goes around, comes around"

Lots of luck with your new girl.
Lucy


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

what a sweet face :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Reva Cassie is beautiful! I'm so very happy for you and Bogie. She even looks like she could be Bogie's blood sister I think. Oh that's so great. I love her name too. What a cute name combo for your two babies. I'm so excited for you. I could tell how hard it was for you to let Rosie go. Cassie will help your heart feel better and she really needed you. Lucky little Cassie. I can't wait to hear and see more of her. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ May 14 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776526


> She is a cutie.... and by the way.... you do GREAT work!!
> 
> 
> Give her a few days and she will start to *few secure* in her new home. :wub: :wub:
> ...


OMG!!! She is gorgeous!!! I love her ~ :wub: You are both awesome ~ :rockon: 

And Steve, edit your post ~ lol


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww how cute is she.... :wub: :wub: 

I'm sure she will get more secure as time goes on..... :tender:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow little Cassie hit the jackpot! So wonderful that she now has a forever home. 

I'm sure little Bogie will love being a big brother and having a little sis to pal around with. Congrats! She's a cutie! :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ May 14 2009, 06:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776546


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ May 14 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776526





> She is a cutie.... and by the way.... you do GREAT work!!
> 
> 
> Give her a few days and she will start to *few secure* in her new home. :wub: :wub:
> ...


OMG!!! She is gorgeous!!! I love her ~ :wub: You are both awesome ~ :rockon: 

And Steve, edit your post ~ lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

My post had a typo??? How strange....


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

oh she is soo beautiful :wub: 

how lucky bogie is to get a new sister!  congrats


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What a little cutie! :wub: :wub: Congrats to you and best wishes for a happy homelife with your new little one. What a lucky little gal! I love the names you select!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! Cassie is beautiful!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How wonderful, Reva. Congratulations to you and your beautiful family.
xoxox


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations!
She looks like such a sweetheart and I can't wait to hear more about her.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Reva - she is beautiful and that's right - she does look like our little gentleman Bogie .. I love the name- it all fits in perfectly, I wish you years and years of happiness with her and Mr Bogart - you are keeping her and not fostering right ?? 

:wub: :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what a little sweetheart Cassie is, you are both so lucky to have found each other and Bogie has a new sister could it get any better? :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh that is wonderful news and sweet Cassie is adorable!!!!

Welcome home Cassie :wub: :wub:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Congrats, Cassie looks a real darling little girl :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

All the best , Reva :grouphug: Cassie is beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

oh she is beautiful :wub: congrats


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ May 14 2009, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776518


> This is Casablanca (Cassie). She is Humphrey Bogart's (Bogie) new sister. She is a sweet little girl who will be 3 in June. She is still shy and unsure about her new home, but I'm sure she'll warm up soon. I can't wait to see her personality develop once she feels secure. Welcome home Cassie.[/B]


Congrats to you and Cassie and Bogie.

You're absolutely correct: her little personality WILL develop as time goes on. Our Charlotte is STILL making changes almost 4 years later.

HURRAH! :yahoo:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she is so cute - so glad bogie has a buddy to hang out with


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how wonderful!! She's darling and you are so great for getting a rescue!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She is beautiful and so lucky to have you. What a sweetheart !


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations! Cassie is a cutie pie and will love her new family and home! She'll bring you so much joy! :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new little girl!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Reva!!!!!! I may be a day late.....but Holy Mackeral!!!!! So Cassie is your's????? not a foster???


I am soooo happy for you, girlfriend!!!!!! So, how are the two siblings getting along??? Oh, this is so exciting!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

What a cool thing to do. Welcome Cassie!

Tina


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you all for the good wishes. This is day 2 with Cassie. She is very skittish. It will take a lot of work to get her over her fears. She's not had much socialization. I can't wait until she reallhy feels at home and safe. Bogie is fine with her. He knows she poses no threat to him. I'll keep everyone UTD on her progress. I'm sure she will blossom quickly, and yes this will be her forever home.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS, REVA! Cassie :wub: is darling, and I agree, she does look a bit like brother Bogie :wub: . I'm sure she'll settle in and relax in time, and I know you'll do a wonderful job with her. And...Casablanca is my favorite movie of all time! :thumbsup:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats to you!!! You have a heart of gold for giving that sweet baby a home! :flowers:

Cassie is a little love. :tender: What a gem. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

With a little TLC, I'm certain she'll come around.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Reva, she's adorable. When I fostered Sophie, she stayed under the table for a week. Once she finally came out, that was it, she followed me everywhere!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations!!! She is a beauty and I am sure Bogie will have her out of her shell in no time to become his partner in crime. :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: She is a doll. Congratulations.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Well Reva............

You finally got your girl ! I am so glad for you.......... you definitely deserve her. She is oh so adorable.

Don't worry abouit Cassie being shy and quiet. You may someday eat those words. 

We look forward to seeing you and your little pack in October at the "Barktoberfest" . Start working on those Halloween costume ideas.

What is Cassie's waist measurement and napeof neck to bottom of tail measurement?

My wishes for many many happy healthy years with Cassie & Bogie too.

All the best,

Cat


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, she is just gorgeous. Congratulations to all of you. I am glad Bogie likes her. I am sure she will be "yours" in no time. more pictures please.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That was certainly a great roadtrip! They already look like brother and sister. Congratulations! :wub:


----------

